# Which part of the probe is measuring temperature?



## plume-o-smoke (Dec 10, 2014)

I've always wondered something, I suspect I'm not the only one. Maybe you all can help. When we measure meat temp, we're really interested in the temperature of the coolest part of the meat. But meat thermometers/probes are all metal (read: conduct heat well). While the tip of the probe may be in the center/coolest part of the meat, the rest of the probe sits where the temp is higher.

So is it really just the very tip of the probe that measures temperature? Is there some magic temp probe pixie dust that keeps the hotter parts of the meat (or even outside the meat) from elevating the temperature reading?


----------



## timberjet (Dec 10, 2014)

the sensor is in the tip no magic.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2014)

Insert the probe after several hours....   after sanitizing it....     when the temp gets close to the desired internal temp, move the probe to insure the meat is at temp.....     I know folks will say "DO NOT REMOVE" probe, meat will lose it's juice.....    Well, getting to the correct IT is fairly important...    I have had low temp meats due to temperature induction through the probe...   Now I know how long it takes to get to final temp, sort of...   I put the probe in during the last hour or so, if I can...


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree with dave. I always check a few places on a big hunk O meat before I pull it.


----------

